# Round 1 / Game 3: New Orleans Hornets @ Dallas Mavericks



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Dallas Mavericks (7) [51-31] @ New Orleans Hornets (2) [56-26] *

Friday, April 25 2008 | Dallas, Texas | American Airlines Center | 8:00 pm ET | 
| *TV*: ESPN | *Radio*: KESN-FM 103.3


*Schedule*

Game 1: @ New Orleans 
Game 2: @ New Orleans
Game 3: @ Dallas
Game 4: @ Dallas
Game 5*: @ New Orleans
Game 6*: @ Dallas
Game 7*: @ New Orleans


*Starting Lineups*





































*Chris Paul - Morris Peterson - Peja Stojakovic - David West - Tyson Chandler*

*vs.*





































*Jason Kidd - Jerry Stackhouse - Josh Howard - Dirk Nowitzki - Erick Dampier*


*Coaches, Benches & IR*









*Byron Scott*



















































*Bonzi Wells - Jannero Pargo - Mike James - Julian Wright - Ryan Bowen - Hilton Armstrong - Melvin Ely*
















*Rasual Butler - Chris Andersen*

*vs.*









*Avery Johnson*



















































*Jason Terry - Brandon Bass - Devean George - Tyronn Lue - Eddie Jones - Malik Allen - Juwan Howard*























*Antoine Wright - Jamaal Magloire - JJ Barea*


Team comparisons
​


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Just out of curiosity, why hasn't Lue seen much playing time?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Apparently he has had a minor injury.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

croco said:


> Apparently he has had a minor injury.


i thought they activated him for last game though


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

VeN said:


> i thought they activated him for last game though


I think he is not eligible to play since he is only 30 and therefore one of our younger guards.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Does anyone believe that we will win this game ?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

We might get 1, but I would be so totally shocked to see this go 7.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Come on people.

This is the mavs we are talking about! They'll turn in some glorious victories in the next one or two games to get our hopes up, and then just FLOP OVER AND DIE.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Come on people.
> 
> This is the mavs we are talking about! They'll turn in some glorious victories in the next one or two games to get our hopes up, and then just FLOP OVER AND DIE.


basically


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

croco said:


> I think he is not eligible to play since he is only 30 and therefore one of our younger guards.


true


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

They might win this one. I'm not sure.

Did you guys see the news that Josh admitted to smoking marijuana during the off-season? That's something you don't admit Josh... Don't admit.

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...s/stories/041908dnspohowardsider.3c2e27c.html


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Paul's pretty much gonna get his regardless. We could try being physical for a quarter, but if that doesn't work play him straight up with Terry and close out on the perimeter. Make him have to beat us as a scorer. I'd like to see Kidd get posted up too.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Jet said:


> Did you guys see the news that Josh admitted to smoking marijuana during the off-season? That's something you don't admit Josh... Don't admit.


It's a good thing he admitted it before our Congress intervened and assign a special investigative council to release a 100 page report.

Oh wait... wrong sport!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Dre™ said:


> Paul's pretty much gonna get his regardless. We could try being physical for a quarter, but if that doesn't work play him straight up with Terry and close out on the perimeter. Make him have to beat us as a scorer. I'd like to see Kidd get posted up too.


He could easily get 35/18 again the way the Mavs have been playing defense.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

croco said:


> He could easily get 35/18 again the way the Mavs have been playing defense.


I saw a replay of Haywood pushing Lebron and some other hard fouls from the Wizards, why can't we do that?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

t1no said:


> I saw a replay of Haywood pushing Lebron and some other hard fouls from the Wizards, why can't we do that?


We have no goons, maybe Stack.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Good defense on Paul thus far. I hope it can continue into the second half.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Jet said:


> They might win this one. I'm not sure.
> 
> Did you guys see the news that Josh admitted to smoking marijuana during the off-season? That's something you don't admit Josh... Don't admit.
> 
> http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...s/stories/041908dnspohowardsider.3c2e27c.html


there were pictures on the net awhile ago of him high/drunk at a party lol


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

I honestly think I remember seeing those. Heh, greattt


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

hmmm i think the site was somethin like, badathletes.com ... somethin like that. even had nash drunk at a club takin his shirt off and showin his hairy chest to the ladies lmaooooo


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

only one i could find


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Yep, that's the one I remember seeing.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Dampier lol.. You rock!!!


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Yay Mavs! Whooo!! Partay!
:clap2::clap2::clap2::yay::yay::yay::cheer::cheer::cheer::woot::woot::jump::jump:


:twave:
:twave:

:rbanana::gbanana::banana::bbanana:
:dpepper::wbanana::vbanana:

It's been a while since I've used bananas, so I thought it would be appropriate for a win.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> This is the mavs we are talking about! They'll turn in some glorious victories in the next one or two games to get our hopes up, and then just FLOP OVER AND DIE.


:eek8:


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

this is why i hate watchin the mavs because they could easily be up 3-0 if they just had some fight in them.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

OMG...

AJ finally figured something out... I think.

Kidd CANNOT and should NOT guard CP. CP will blow by Kidd every possession. On the other hand, Terry could keep up with Paul fairly well. Yes, Terry had to give some spacing, but forcing Paul to take longer jumpshots is a heck of a lot better than giving up easy layups.

Send Kidd on Peja was GREAT! Kidd pretty much took Peja out of the game in the 2nd half. Of course, Kidd kind of took himself out of the game as well....

Outside of those, nothing else stood out.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Outside of those, nothing else stood out.


JHo sucked... again.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm not gonna get my hopes up yet, we have been there before.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Jet said:


> Yay Mavs! Whooo!! Partay!


The wife and I took the Mavs/Stars in at a sports bar, and damn I have a headache...:crowded:


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Aww, I'm sorry. I don't have that problem though, I can party all I want and everyone will look at me strange, and yes, I know by experience.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

josh howard is the only maverick with some fight in him.

now your all calling for some goonery, but when he actually acts a fool, it's complaints all day

ps. do you guys think your team would be better without josh howard? because all i hear is about the kid sucking or not being up to your standards. you want him to drive more, got to the line 10x, mavericks owned the hornets at the foul line and still not happy?

his fg% wasn't good, but he played well.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Game 1: 4-16
Game 2: 3-10
Game 3: 5-16

That is not exactly playing well and for the reputation he has as a good defender it would be nice if this was halfway true, he is hiding that pretty good.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

damn, i didn't know his jumper has been that off all series long. so far i only caught lastnights game. however 10 ft attempts does signify some attempts to get to the rim, no? skinny dude just aint built like that to do it all game, but he really does have the skill to be living at the line.

is peja defending howard? he should be getting to the rim at will, or is it usually rasual/peterson?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Butler is inactive. Most of the time Peja is guarding him although the Hornets are also switching defenders. Skinny or not, but he has the quickness, agility and moves to get to the basket, yet he is always settling for jumpshots. And those aren't from 16 feet, often they are one or two feet inside the the three point line, that's the worst shot in basketball.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> Butler is inactive. Most of the time Peja is guarding him although the Hornets are also switching defenders. Skinny or not, but he has the quickness, agility and moves to get to the basket, yet he is always settling for jumpshots. And those aren't from 16 feet, *often they are one or two feet inside the the three point line, that's the worst shot in basketball.*


Nope... the ones Kidd takes are the worst. He keeps one foot *on* the 3 pt line.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Nope... the ones Kidd takes are the worst. He keeps one foot *on* the 3 pt line.


Get outta here Kidd hater, why do you always need to find reasons to hate the guy :azdaja:






:biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I am the Kidd hater? :lol:

I am like one of the few ppl defending him in the playoff forum.

Seriously though, Kidd's long 2 pointers kill the crowd. When those shots go in, the crowd rise to their feet only to find out it's a long two....


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I am the Kidd hater? :lol:
> 
> I am like one of the few ppl defending him in the playoff forum.
> 
> Seriously though, Kidd's long 2 pointers kill the crowd. When those shots go in, the crowd rise to their feet only to find out it's a long two....


I thought :biggrin: was significant enough :sadbanana:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> I thought :biggrin: was significant enough :sadbanana:


It WAS. I just couldn't pass up the opportunity to see you with a banana.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Ok. :dancingpadlock:


----------

